#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  > دانلود: دریافت نرم افزار Anti hidden

## onlyiran

با سلام به دوستان،پس از ویروسی شدن فلش دیسک ها توسط ویروس تمامی پوشه ها و فایلها هیدن میشن که فقط با دستور اتریب میشه اونارو از این حالت در آوردکه استفاده از دستور اتریب برا افراد مبتدی شاید یکم سخت باشه و اینکه یکم وقتگیر باشه ، این فایل ضمیمه این مشکل رو حل میکنه و کافیه فقط آدرس درایو فلش بهش داده بشه و سریع مشکل حل میشه!

با تشکر




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*abbasbehest*,*Acc0unting*,*ajabovo*,*arash&l*,*ashkan25*,*askandari*,*bigharar9413*,*DPS12*,*fhfh*,*gokhan*,*hamiiid62*,*hivagreen*,*hosein243*,*javadelectro*,*m.zahabi*,*Mahyarsh63*,*mcseali*,*mohasalman*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*msh.27*,*parspoyesh*,*reza_476*,*reza_rojin*,*rsrooh*,*sala*,*sayan_tadbir*,*sx2*,*tone*,*top_gun5606*,*yas1375mkv*,*Yek.Doost*,*مرساد*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
قبلا داشتیم که
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk17521/

----------

*arash&l*,*DPS12*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*nsahzabi*,*onlyiran*

----------


## onlyiran

ممنون،من اون رو الان که فرمودید دیدمش، به هرحال شاید یکم این راحتتر باشه و اجتیاج به فایل هلپ نداشته باشه و شاید بدردبقیه بخوره.

----------

*arash&l*,*DPS12*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## reza_rojin

شما بدون برنامه هم میتونید مشکل رو حل کنید
ابتدا به گزینه سیتینگ و فولدر اپشن در مای کامپیوتر برید و در تب ویو تیک گزینه  operatin system files Hide protected  رو بردارید حالا پوشه های مخفی و ویروسی شده قابل نمایش شدن و میتونید محتویاتشون رو جابجا کنید

----------

*m.zahabi*

----------

